# Baby African Tortoises



## brobrian (Nov 25, 2014)

*Need help on how to light tortoises and heat. I currently have a little small glass cage or w.e its called. I went to petsmart like a week ago and bought them a glass home which came with a *Exo Terra Night-Glo Moonlight A19 Lamp which is suppose to be 24 hours. It just blew out today and replace it with Exo Terra Sun-Glo Basking Spot Lamp. Can that be on 24/? I have it on the left side an i have a another bulb wich is for uv which i leave on for 12 hours which is the right. Please help . Do they need heat at night? I feel its to much money to replace th exo terra night glo moonlight lamp every week?
*


*


----------



## wellington (Nov 25, 2014)

What species do you have and how small is the glass enclosure? They do need heat at nights,but not with a light being on all night. I am thinking your enclosure is probably way too small. Post pics and more info on your supplies.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 25, 2014)

welcome to the forum! torts should sleep in the dark, having a light on a night can damage there eyes. for a night heat source i would recommend a CHE(ceramic heat emitter). posting pics of the enclosure and the tort will help.


----------



## brobrian (Nov 25, 2014)

wellington said:


> What species do you have and how small is the glass enclosure? They do need heat at nights,but not with a light being on all night. I am thinking your enclosure is probably way too small. Post pics and more info on your supplies.


Thanks. its like 20in length & 11in wide. Their African spur tortoises


----------



## brobrian (Nov 25, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> welcome to the forum! torts should sleep in the dark, having a light on a night can damage there eyes. for a night heat source i would recommend a CHE(ceramic heat emitter). posting pics of the enclosure and the tort will help.


 Thanks! I got the uv in the right and light spot light in the left


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 25, 2014)

brobrian said:


> Thanks. its like 20in length & 11in wide. Their African spur tortoises


your tortoises enclosure needs some major changes. 1. sand can cause impaction in there intestines replace it with coco coir. 2. baby sulcatas need 80% humidity in there enclosure, if they don't have humidity there shells will become deformed. 3. separate them, the bigger one will become dominant and harass the smaller one. read this http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-to-raise-a-healthy-sulcata-or-leopard-version-2-0.79895/


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 25, 2014)

also there diet needs to be around 80% grasses.


----------



## wellington (Nov 25, 2014)

Sorry to say, your setup is all wrong. Too small, wrong substrate, the coil bulb can cause eye damage and no humidity, no hides. Please read the threads at the bottom of my post for all the proper info.


----------



## brobrian (Nov 25, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> your tortoises enclosure needs some major changes. 1. sand can cause impaction in there intestines replace it with coco coir. 2. baby sulcatas need 80% humidity in there enclosure, if they don't have humidity there shells will become deformed. 3. separate them, the bigger one will become dominant and harass the smaller one. read this http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-to-raise-a-healthy-sulcata-or-leopard-version-2-0.79895/


Thanks! very much. Will try to do the changes


----------



## brobrian (Nov 25, 2014)

wellington said:


> Sorry to say, your setup is all wrong. Too small, wrong substrate, the coil bulb can cause eye damage and no humidity, no hides. Please read the threads at the bottom of my post for all the proper info.


Thanks! will do.


----------



## tortdad (Nov 25, 2014)

brobrian said:


> Thanks! will do.



Yeah man. Glad you found us. There is nothing right about your current set up except your basking bulb. Take a look at the sulcata section of this board and read everything written by member Tom. 

Welcome to tort ownership, they're awesome creatures. Don't take what we say as a personal attack on you. We just want what's best for the torts before the suffer because your lack of tort knowledge. Babies don't have time for you to learn so we'll give you a crash course.


----------



## leigti (Nov 25, 2014)

Don't get discouraged, pet stores rarely ever give the right information. stay on this forum, check out the different sections that pertain to your tortoises, and keep asking questions. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## tortdad (Nov 25, 2014)

The only stupid question is the one you didn't ask. Just read the care sheet first as they will answer the majority of your questions.


----------



## brobrian (Nov 25, 2014)

leigti said:


> Don't get discouraged, pet stores rarely ever give the right information. stay on this forum, check out the different sections that pertain to your tortoises, and keep asking questions. Welcome to the forum.


Thanks


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 25, 2014)

is it possible for you to make an outdoor enclosure when its summer?


----------



## Tom (Nov 25, 2014)

Hello and welcome.

You've gotten all sorts of good advice above. Come back with questions after you read those threads.


----------



## Jodie (Nov 25, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. I am sure it seems like a lot of information to get started, but once you get it all set up, you will be rewarded with healthy happy torts.


----------



## brobrian (Nov 26, 2014)

Tom said:


> Hello and welcome.
> 
> You've gotten all sorts of good advice above. Come back with questions after you read those threads.





Tom said:


> Hello and welcome.
> 
> You've gotten all sorts of good advice above. Come back with questions after you read those threads.


im really worried about the humidty. Should i get a humidfier?


----------



## Hermes (Nov 26, 2014)

brobrian said:


> im really worried about the humidty. Should i get a humidfier?


You shouldn't need to if you get the right type of substrate and cover the tank so that humidity doesn't scape. Go browse the enclosure section and look at closed chambers it will give you some ideas on how to do it some are expensive some are very cheap so there is always a way as long as you are willing to do it.


----------



## wellington (Nov 26, 2014)

Sorry, I didn't Welcome you, didn't realize this was your first thread. So Hello and Welcome. At this time of year there are Christmas tree storage boxes for sale. If you wait until after Christmas, the boxes will be on sale if they aren't already. They make a good first enclosure for hatchlings and are fairly cheap. Other big plastic totes are also fairly cheap for enclosures. Once you get the enclosure set up correctly, things will be easier. Don't get discouraged, we have all been in your shoes. 
If you cover the enclosure you shouldn't need a humidifier, but even if you got an humidifier, the enclosure would still need to be covered or at least partially.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi, and welcome to the Forum!!

I have a couple of leopard tortoise babies at the moment, and I wanted to show you a picture of how they're set up. It's a bit messy right now because they tramp all over everything and it doesn't stay clean very long:




I cover the whole thing with cooking foil to keep the cold air from the house out and the warm, moist air in. You can get by with a fairly small tub at first because the tortoises are so small. But as they grow, you need to increase the size of the container. I like to use plastic tubs because they are so much cheaper than aquariums or vivs.


----------



## Tom (Nov 26, 2014)

brobrian said:


> im really worried about the humidty. Should i get a humidfier?



I don't like humidifiers. I prefer to design and build an enclosure that doesn't leak my warm humid air. Like this:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/closed-chambers.32333/


----------



## brobrian (Nov 26, 2014)

Tom said:


> I don't like humidifiers. I prefer to design and build an enclosure that doesn't leak my warm humid air. Like this:
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/closed-chambers.32333/


Ok but im getting alot of opinons. I


Yvonne G said:


> Hi, and welcome to the Forum!!
> 
> I have a couple of leopard tortoise babies at the moment, and I wanted to show you a picture of how they're set up. It's a bit messy right now because they tramp all over everything and it doesn't stay clean very long:
> 
> ...





Yvonne G said:


> Hi, and welcome to the Forum!!
> 
> I have a couple of leopard tortoise babies at the moment, and I wanted to show you a picture of how they're set up. It's a bit messy right now because they tramp all over everything and it doesn't stay clean very long:
> 
> ...


What substrates do you recommend? coco coir or cypress? how do you clean the flooring? you change it or leave it?


----------



## brobrian (Nov 26, 2014)

Tom said:


> I don't like humidifiers. I prefer to design and build an enclosure that doesn't leak my warm humid air. Like this:
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/closed-chambers.32333/


tom but aren't the African spur thighs tortoise, diff from leopard tortoises ?


----------



## bouaboua (Nov 26, 2014)

Hello and Welcome! ! ! !


----------



## brobrian (Nov 26, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> Hello and Welcome! ! ! !


sup brodie. like them brids you got there. use to have a cocktail lol


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 26, 2014)

brobrian said:


> tom but aren't the African spur thighs tortoise, diff from leopard tortoises ?


they are different species but the care is very similar.


----------



## brobrian (Nov 26, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> they are different species but the care is very similar.


I been spraying water all around for the monment till get the coco fiber... is it good to keep.spraying to keep the humidity up?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 26, 2014)

brobrian said:


> I been spraying water all around for the monment till get the coco fiber... is it good to keep.spraying to keep the humidity up?


yes spraying them is good. how often do you soak them?


----------



## brobrian (Nov 26, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yes spraying them is good. how often do you soak them?


I barely started soaking with warm water? How oftrn u think i should soak them?


russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yes spraying them is good. how often do you soak them?


will i just started soaking them, how often should i soak them? I got these turtles from my dad at work he was working in desert he got them and just gave them to my sisters but i been taking care of them lol an one baby turtle still has his umblical hole open?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 26, 2014)

soak them in 80 degree water for 15-30 minutes everyday till they about 8 inches long. tortoises and turtles don't have umbilical cords they have yolk sacks that goes into there shell when they hatch.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 26, 2014)

when you soak them make sure the water isn't to deep.


----------



## brobrian (Nov 26, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> soak them in 80 degree water for 15-30 minutes everyday till they about 8 inches long. tortoises and turtles don't have umbilical cords they have yolk sacks that goes into there shell when they hatch.
> View attachment 106636


Oh when i seen the hole it was a little bloody.. i still havent took them to the vet. Does the hole my little turtle has heal?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 26, 2014)

when its summer can you make an outside enclosure for them? they get big really fast.


----------



## brobrian (Nov 26, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Hi, and welcome to the Forum!!
> 
> I have a couple of leopard tortoise babies at the moment, and I wanted to show you a picture of how they're set up. It's a bit messy right now because they tramp all over everything and it doesn't stay clean very long:
> 
> ...


You have plants growing inside lol ?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 26, 2014)

brobrian said:


> Oh when i seen the hole it was a little bloody.. i still havent took them to the vet. Does the hole my little turtle has heal?


can you post a pic of it?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 26, 2014)

brobrian said:


> You have plants growing inside lol ?


plants in there enclosure lets them hide and if they are hungry they can have a little snack.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 26, 2014)

Regarding your cleaning question - I spot clean daily, and change the substrate totally once a year. By that time the babies are big enough to be set up outside.


----------



## brobrian (Nov 26, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> can you post a pic of it?





russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> can you post a pic of it?





russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> can you post a pic of it?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 26, 2014)

brobrian said:


> View attachment 106639
> View attachment 106639
> View attachment 106639
> View attachment 106639
> ...


yea that will slowly go away, just remember to soak daily, its very important!


----------



## Tom (Nov 26, 2014)

brobrian said:


> tom but aren't the African spur thighs tortoise, diff from leopard tortoises ?


Yes, different species entirely, but the care for them as babies is identical.

You have a brand new baby there. Babies are hardy, but there is less room for error. There is not time for you to learn all this on your own. PLease read these links. It will just take a few minutes and it will answer all these questions you are asking.
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-to-raise-a-healthy-sulcata-or-leopard-version-2-0.79895/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/for-those-who-have-a-young-sulcata.76744/


Your tank is much too small, they should not be housed as a pair, they need the right substrate, they need to be soaked daily, fed the right foods, and their temperature must be correct day and night. The solutions to these issue need not be expensive or difficult, but these things need to be addressed and corrected right now. Get crackin' mister!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 26, 2014)

the first pic is a sulcata raised with humidity and soaks. the second one have some bad pyramiding from being kept with low humidity and not enough soaks.


----------



## brobrian (Nov 26, 2014)

Tom said:


> Yes, different species entirely, but the care for them as babies is identical.
> 
> You have a brand new baby there. Babies are hardy, but there is less room for error. There is not time for you to learn all this on your own. PLease read these links. It will just take a few minutes and it will answer all these questions you are asking.
> http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-to-raise-a-healthy-sulcata-or-leopard-version-2-0.79895/
> ...





russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> the first pic is a sulcata raised with humidity and soaks. the second one have some bad pyramiding from being kept with low humidity and not enough soaks.
> 
> 
> View attachment 106643
> View attachment 106644


Thanks for all this info! The temp for my turtles is aroud 89 F is that good?


----------



## Maro2Bear (Nov 26, 2014)

All the info on humidity and temps etc is in the care sheets under African tortoises, sulcata:


*Heat/Humidity*

Until your sulcata reaches 4" Straight Carapace Length (SCL), you need to regulate ambient temperatures. As hatchlings in the wild, they likely spend much of their first year in burrows. *The best rule of thumb is to provide them with an indoor habitat where temperatures range from 80F to at least 100F. *The hottest being their basking spot. The coolest being their hide or burrow. Larger sulcata can bear temperatures as cold as 50F (in captivity) and as high as 150F (in the wild). Generally speaking, the 4" rule comes into play with humidity levels, as well. The key to proper humidity levels is relative to the temperatures. As long as temperatures are 80F or above, 100% humidty is acceptable, but anything 50% or above will promote a healthier animal. This can be achieved by keeping your substrate (except grass or hay) moist or by utilizing a humidifier or even a swamp cooler. Again, larger sulcata do quite well with minimal humidity.


----------



## brobrian (Nov 26, 2014)

Maro2Bear said:


> All the info on humidity and temps etc is in the care sheets under African tortoises, sulcata:
> 
> 
> *Heat/Humidity*
> ...


so when they get older they need no more humidity? is it only when there babies that they need this type of humidity?


----------



## Aaron Frederick (Nov 26, 2014)

This is what I made. It stays at 60-70% humidity while the light is on. And 70-90% when the light is off. My set up cost me some cash and some major time. I would recommend what others have said about the storage bin. They are cheap and made of plastic so they won't mold like wood does if not treated.

it was about $10. And it's a huge bag. 
Good luck with your new tortoises.


----------



## brobrian (Nov 26, 2014)

Aaron Frederick said:


> View attachment 106657
> 
> This is what I made. It stays at 60-70% humidity while the light is on. And 70-90% when the light is off. My set up cost me some cash and some major time. I would recommend what others have said about the storage bin. They are cheap and made of plastic so they won't mold like wood does if not treated.
> View attachment 106658
> ...


Thanks bro.. just want the best for these guys


----------



## brobrian (Nov 26, 2014)

brobrian said:


> Thanks for all this info! The temp for my turtles is aroud 89 F is that good?


My baby is lazy is that normal? It doesnt move as much as the older one


----------



## Dizisdalife (Nov 26, 2014)

brobrian said:


> so when they get older they need no more humidity? is it only when there babies that they need this type of humidity?


This is probably not a valid assumption. My of us have found that when we need to provide heating or artificial lighting for our adult sulcata, we also need to provide humidity to mitigate the drying effect that these have on their shell regardless of their age or size.


----------



## Dizisdalife (Nov 26, 2014)

brobrian said:


> My baby is lazy is that normal? It doesnt move as much as the older one


It may be stress out by the presence of the older one.


----------



## brobrian (Nov 26, 2014)

Dizisdalife said:


> It may be stress out by the presence of the older one.


Thanks for the reply


----------



## Tom (Nov 26, 2014)

brobrian said:


> Thanks for all this info! The temp for my turtles is aroud 89 F is that good?



Bro,

Read the threads. All of this is in there.

There are four temps to know. Warm side, cool side, basking area and overnight low. Where is it 89? In a 10 gallon tank the whole thing is probably 89. They need a larger enclosure so you can create a thermal gradient across the tank. It should be warmer on side than the other, so they can move around and regulate their own temperature. When they feel too cool, they can get over near the light to warm up. When they feel to warm they can move away from the light. When your tank is only 10x20" they can't get away from the heat source.

They should not be housed as a pair. It is very stressful on one or both of them.


----------



## brobrian (Nov 26, 2014)

Tom said:


> Bro,
> 
> Read the threads. All of this is in there.
> 
> ...


Yea i only have on heat source which is use to warm one side


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 26, 2014)

does the lights have UVB?


----------



## brobrian (Nov 26, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> does the lights have UVB?


I got another lamp for uv


----------



## Tom (Nov 27, 2014)

brobrian said:


> Yea i only have on heat source which is use to warm one side



In such a small tank, there is not enough room to move away from the heat source. So either your ambient is good, but there is not a warm enough basking site, or your basking site is good, but the whole tank is that temperature.

They also need it dark at night, but still warm. What are you using for night heat?

I don't know how to impress upon you the urgency of this situation. Babies are not going to survive being housed incorrectly for very long. You can get away with it for a while with an older one, but not babies. C'mon Brian. You found the right info, now you just gotta do it. If budget is an issue we can tell you how to do it really cheap.


----------



## brobrian (Nov 27, 2014)

Tom said:


> In such a small tank, there is not enough room to move away from the heat source. So either your ambient is good, but there is not a warm enough basking site, or your basking site is good, but the whole tank is that temperature.
> 
> They also need it dark at night, but still warm. What are you using for night heat?
> 
> I don't know how to impress upon you the urgency of this situation. Babies are not going to survive being housed incorrectly for very long. You can get away with it for a while with an older one, but not babies. C'mon Brian. You found the right info, now you just gotta do it. If budget is an issue we can tell you how to do it really cheap.


I was busy. Yea im going to petsmart or petco today. I was thinking of buying a heat mat for.night use and a subsrate. Can.u use both coco and cypress?


----------



## leigti (Nov 27, 2014)

brobrian said:


> I was bu. Yea im going to petsmart or petco today. I was thinking of buying a heat mat for.night use and a subsrate. Can.u use both coco and cypress?


I use a combination of Coco Coir and cypress mulch.


----------



## Zeko (Nov 27, 2014)

brobrian said:


> I was busy. Yea im going to petsmart or petco today. I was thinking of buying a heat mat for.night use and a subsrate. Can.u use both coco and cypress?



Don't use heat mats. Tortoises can't register heat temps properly from their bottom side. Heat is supposed to come down at them, like a sun. I'd recommend picking up a Ceramic Heat Emitter (CHE) and a thermostat with a probe. That way you can set it to 80-85~ and let it be for the night.

Good luck!


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 27, 2014)

how big will there new enclosure be?


----------



## Tom (Nov 27, 2014)

brobrian said:


> I was busy. Yea im going to petsmart or petco today. I was thinking of buying a heat mat for.night use and a subsrate. Can.u use both coco and cypress?



No need to mix substrates, but you can if you want to. I prefer orchid bark for sulcatas.

I would not use a heat mat. CHE with a thermostat, as it says in the care sheet...


----------



## brobrian (Nov 27, 2014)

Tom said:


> No need to mix substrates, but you can if you want to. I prefer orchid bark for sulcatas.
> 
> I would not use a heat mat. CHE with a thermostat, as it says in the care sheet...



http://home.earthlink.net/~rednine/sulcatacare.html


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 27, 2014)

Brian:

The link in your post above was written before the moisture/humidity issue was discovered. It has some good points, but is a very good example of old and outdated information.


----------



## Tom (Nov 27, 2014)

brobrian said:


> http://home.earthlink.net/~rednine/sulcatacare.html



Go ahead and follow that care sheet. Come back in 12 months and let us know how its working out for you. I already know how that story will end, because I've done it that way. Good luck.


----------



## Zeko (Nov 27, 2014)

This dude ain't being much of a bro.


----------



## Tom (Nov 28, 2014)

Zeko said:


> This dude ain't being much of a bro.



Its hard for a new person. There is so much conflicting info out there on the internet. How does a person know who to believe? The sad thing to me is that eventually everyone will figure it out on their own after going through the same process of trial and error that I and others have already been through. Its their tortoises that will suffer the consequences of them not knowing who to believe or which advice to follow.


----------



## brobrian (Nov 30, 2014)

Tom said:


> Go ahead and follow that care sheet. Come back in 12 months and let us know how its working out for you. I already know how that story will end, because I've done it that way. Good luck.


lol im not going to follow that just reading alot of info


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 30, 2014)

whats the progress on the new setup dude?


----------



## brobrian (Nov 30, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats the progress on the new setup dude?


yea i ordered some things off petco, im waiting for them to get here. i bought coco fiber because there wasnt any coco coir?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 30, 2014)

brobrian said:


> yea i ordered some things off petco, im waiting for them to get here. i bought coco fiber because there wasnt any coco coir?


yea i think thats the same stuff.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 30, 2014)

are you soaking them daily?


----------



## brobrian (Nov 30, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> yea i think thats the same stuff.


alright i also orderd a Zoo Med Repti-Therm UTH Under Tank Heaters, do you know if those work?


----------



## brobrian (Nov 30, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> are you soaking them daily?


yep 10 min each day


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 30, 2014)

im unsure if that is good or not. i would ask tom about the heat pad


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 30, 2014)

brobrian said:


> yep 10 min each day


try to soak them for around 20-30 minutes.


----------



## brobrian (Nov 30, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> im unsure if that is good or not. i would ask tom about the heat pad


when i get the coco fiber how do i use it lol?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 30, 2014)

brobrian said:


> when i get the coco fiber how do i use it lol?


lol just put it in a bucket of water and let is soak up all the water. make sure to rehydrate it when it gets a bit to dry.


----------



## brobrian (Nov 30, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> lol just put it in a bucket of water and let is soak up all the water. make sure to rehydrate it when it gets a bit to dry.


ok thanks ill update pic later on. thanks


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 30, 2014)

also make sure the cage humidity stays up around 80% or more. what is your babies diet at the moment?


----------



## brobrian (Nov 30, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> also make sure the cage humidity stays up around 80% or more. what is your babies diet at the moment?


ok. they been eating greens for the mom but i take them out side the yard and they eat a lil grass, its pretty cold right now outsiide.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 30, 2014)

do you put calcium on there food?


----------



## Zeko (Nov 30, 2014)

Tom said:


> No need to mix substrates, but you can if you want to. I prefer orchid bark for sulcatas.
> 
> I would not use a heat mat. CHE with a thermostat, as it says in the care sheet...





brobrian said:


> alright i also orderd a Zoo Med Repti-Therm UTH Under Tank Heaters, do you know if those work?



BroBrian, baby kittens around the world are literally dieing because this post. *These kittens do not deserve this!*


Please just follow the advice given in this thread. We've told you what was needed and we will be happy to link to items or write an explanation on why you should use them.

_So once again:_ NO, an under-tank heat pad is NOT acceptable. Tortoises do not have a way to base heat on Under-Side temperatures, only Top-Side temperatures.


----------



## Alaskamike (Dec 1, 2014)

Wow. Young man you are getting a crash course in tortoise care! That's good , at least you are searching and asking questions - too many do not and by the time the tort is a few years old major damage has been done. 
Sulcata are a very interesting tort , grow very fast , and have amazing personalities ( if you can call them that). They don't need friends with another one - and the space needed for 2 is twice or more what one needs. If you think about it , you might be much better off to find another home for one of them and put your effort into creating the right environment for the other. 
It's not just the space , right now they are babies. But soon they will get territorial and one will be dominant. This can even make the submissive one sick with stress. 

It has been mentioned already , but let me give you my experience. Books, articles, blogs, websites have good, but often conflicting information. Like every other science , tortoise care has advanced rapidly in the last few years. 

Those on this forum are on the leading edge. You will find that pet store employees are not. They a generalists , and often have done zero research. 

The people here who are giving advice are experienced , have made their progress by trial and error , and all love these shelled wonders. You would do well to heed their advice. 

You are young ( at least to me . But your sully could still outlive you. You may tire of his care in a short time , or have him all your life - who knows. But a good healthy start in life is critical for these creatures. 

We on this forum all know that there are way too many of these babies that don't make it , or grow in pain and suffering because their owners do not provide the unique environments for health. Don't get overwhelmed - it can be daunting at first , but not impossible. Once the right micro climates are set it goes very smoothly. With a bit of effort and experience you could be one who joins this leading edge and one day helps others too. 
Good fortune to you and them
Mike


----------



## brobrian (Dec 3, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> do you put calcium on there food?


I got the coco fiber i put in in the tank an humidty is not so good?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 3, 2014)

brobrian said:


> I got the coco fiber i put in in the tank an humidty is not so good?


is the substrate moist? can you post a pic?


----------



## brobrian (Dec 3, 2014)

Nope i figuredb lol . My tortoises had diaherra an i think they ate their own poo. Thier mouth was covered. There poo was black


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 3, 2014)

brobrian said:


> Nope i figuredb lol . My tortoises had diaherra an i think they ate their own poo. Thier mouth was covered. There poo was black


what have you been feeding them?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 3, 2014)

we really need pic of the new enclosure and the tortoises


----------

